# Penne A La Vodka



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

PENNE ALA VODKA

One 35-ounce can Italian plum tomatoes (preferably San Marzano) with their liquid
1 pound penne
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
10 cloves garlic, peeled
Crushed hot red pepper
1/4 cup vodka
1/2 cup heavy cream
2 tablespoons unsalted butter or olive oil for finishing the sauce, if you like
2 to 3 tablespoons chopped fresh Italian parsley
3/4 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano, plus more for passing if you like

Bring 6 quarts of salted water to a boil in an 8-quart pot over high heat.

Pour the tomatoes and their liquid into the work bowl of a food processor. Using quick on/off pulses, process the tomatoes just until they are finely chopped. (Longer processing will aerate the tomatoes, turning them pink.)

Stir the penne into the boiling water. Bring the water back to a boil, stirring frequently. Cook the pasta, semi-covered, stirring occasionally, until done, 8 to 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Whack the garlic cloves with the side of a knife and add them to the hot oil. Cook, shaking the skillet, until the garlic is lightly browned, about 3 minutes. Lower the work bowl with the tomatoes close to the skillet and carefully - they will splatter - slide the tomatoes into the pan. Bring to a boil, season lightly with salt and generously with crushed red pepper, and boil 2 minutes. Pour in the vodka, lower the heat so the sauce is at a lively simmer, and simmer until the pasta is ready.

Just before the pasta is done, fish the garlic cloves out of the sauce and pour in the cream. Add the 2 tablespoons butter or oil, if using, and swirl the skillet to incorporate into the sauce. If the skillet is large enough to accommodate the sauce and pasta, fish the pasta out of the boiling water with a large wire skimmer and drop it directly into the sauce in the skillet. If not, drain the pasta, return it to the pot, and pour in the sauce. Bring the sauce and pasta to a boil, stirring to coat the pasta with sauce. Check the seasoning, adding salt and red pepper if necessary. Sprinkle the parsley over the pasta and boil until the sauce is reduced enough to cling to the pasta.

Remove the pot from the heat, sprinkle 3/4 cup of the cheese over the pasta, and toss to mix. Serve immediately, passing additional cheese if you like.


Makes 6 servings.


----------



## Darkstream (Dec 14, 2004)

I have tried this, and at leat I liked it.

The only comment I would make is that it is most likely GRAPPAinstead of vodka that was used in the original concoction.

I am going to give it a go with grappa next time.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting this, GB!  Penne ala Vodka is one of my favorites.  I have a couple recipes for it but will have to give yours a try!


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2004)

I find that this one even tastes better the next day. So much so that next time I make it I will do so a day in advance.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 21, 2005)

GB 's method is very much like mine. We love the stuff.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2005)

Vodka is used because it's tasteless.  The alcohol in it releases flavor components in the tomatoes.

Grappa is anything but tasteless.  It'll probably create something interesting, though.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 11, 2008)

What can be used in place of heavy cream? Unfortunately I can't find any.


----------



## Alix (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you have whole milk? Canned milk? Sour cream or plain yogurt?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 11, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> What can be used in place of heavy cream? Unfortunately I can't find any.


 
3/4c whole milk
1/3c butter or margarine, melted and cooled


----------



## jennyema (Dec 11, 2008)

I wouldn't use milk and butter.  Milk and butter can't really be combined to make something like cream.  The butter would be difficult to completely emulsify and you would have a greasy sauce.

Just use the highest dairy fat product you can find.  Light cream or half and half or whole milk.


----------



## GB (Dec 11, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> What can be used in place of heavy cream? Unfortunately I can't find any.


Can you find whipping cream?


----------



## GB (Dec 11, 2008)

pacanis said:


> 3/4c whole milk
> 1/3c butter or margarine, melted and cooled


This does not sound like a good sub to me at all, sorry pacanis. This would really change the taste and texture of the dish and not in a good way I do not think.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, I can get whipping cream, sour cream, plain yougurt and the whole milk, but not heavy cream, well unless I take a drive to NY, but that is really not an option.


----------



## GB (Dec 11, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Yes, I can get whipping cream


This will work perfectly.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 11, 2008)

GB, when Rachael Ray was on Oprah ages ago, she made "You won't be single for long pasta" Vodka Cream Pasta. I have made this recipe many times even for an Italian neighbor and it is very good. See. 
You Won't Be Single for Long' Vodka Cream Pasta


----------



## GB (Dec 11, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> GB, when Rachael Ray was on Oprah ages ago, she made "You won't be single for long pasta" Vodka Cream Pasta. I have made this recipe many times even for an Italian neighbor and it is very good. See.
> You Won't Be Single for Long' Vodka Cream Pasta



Yep, I have seen that one.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 11, 2008)

I am not a huge fan of Rae Ray but the above dish is really good!


----------



## *amy* (Dec 11, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> What can be used in place of heavy cream? Unfortunately I can't find any.


 
You could try cream cheese.  Break it in small pieces, add a little at a time to the hot sauce & keep stirring until it melts.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 11, 2008)

GB said:


> This does not sound like a good sub to me at all, sorry pacanis. This would really change the taste and texture of the dish and not in a good way I do not think.


 
No problem. I got it off the internet, like a lot of my info. I needed a substitute for cream before and that's what I used. I googled "heavy cream substitute" and picked something close to the top of the page 
I didn't notice a greasy separation because I was cooking it in.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 11, 2008)

GB said:


> This will work perfectly.



So, what do I do?


----------



## GB (Dec 11, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> So, what do I do?


Buy the whipping cream and use it exactly as you would use the heavy cream.


----------



## sattie (Dec 11, 2008)

It's got vodka in it, it has to be good!  I wondered how to make this but was too lazy to go look it up.  Thanks GB!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 13, 2008)

isnt whipping cream the same as heavy cream?

half and half works great in the place of heavy cream in al a vodka


I enjoy porsuttio in mine.  awesome fatty pork.  yummm...  I also use a lot of vodka in mine.  I love the bit the vodka uses.  Ive read if you put cheap vodka threw liek a britta it will make it taste of a better quality.  never tried it though.

besides the chopped garlic and roasted garlic in mine 


i throw in te  few whole cloves fo garlic while the vodka is reducing and fish them out after the sauce is done and I let it sit for a bit on a low simmer and let the flavors meld into 1.

then i fish out the whole cloves


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you GB.


----------



## GB (Dec 17, 2008)

My pleasure. Enjoy it my friend.


----------

